# Fichier invisible sur Bureau iCloud



## damien.thg (28 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec le compte de ma fille qu'elle utilise sur son iPhone, iPad et aussi sur mon mac. Nous avons un abonnement Apple One familiale avec 200 Go de stockage iCloud.

Nous avions activer la synchronisation iCloud des dossiers bureau et documents lorsque nous avions créer son compte sur mon mac.

Je m'aperçois aujourd'hui que son dossier "bureau" occupe 2 Go de données dans l'espace icloud partagé, chose confirmer par un "lire les informations" sur ce même dossier dans le finder. Il n'y a pourtant qu'un petit fichier vidéo de quelques Mo présent (du moins visible) sur/dans ce dernier.

Le dossier n'était pas téléchargé sur le mac, j'ai donc cliqué sur le nuage et un téléchargement de 2 Go s'est bien un mis en route mais à l'arrivé, toujours aucun fichier visible sur le bureau.


----------



## Bicus (28 Février 2022)

Bonsoir

Pour afficher les fichiers cachés dans le *Finder* (ceux dont le nom commence par un point, ou ceux masqués par le système pour éviter que l'utilisateur ne casse tout en les voyant ;-)), on peut utiliser le raccourci clavier composé des deux touches :
*cmd .*

Sur un clavier AZERTY français étendu (= avec pavé numérique) on peut faire :
*cmd maj , *(la virgule du pavé numérique) ou
*⌘ ⇧ ,*

Sur un petit clavier AZERTY français (sans pavé numérique, comme un MacBook ou le clavier Apple fourni par défaut avec les iMac) on peut faire la combinaison des 3 touches suivantes :
*cmd maj ;*
ou
*⌘ ⇧ ;*


Attention : si c'est masqué par le *Finder*, il y a peut-être une raison ?


----------



## damien.thg (1 Mars 2022)

Merci mais je ne suis pas sur de bien réaliser la combinaison de touches. J'ai un retour sonore comme quand il y a une erreur...


----------



## damien.thg (1 Mars 2022)

J'ai testé sur mon propre mac avec un clavier Apple mais je n'arrive pas à faire apparaitre de fichiers cachés.


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2022)

Essaye avec *shift*+*cmd*+*;*

Attention, ne supprime pas ce que tu ne connais pas ! Tu es prévenu, la suite c'est à tes risques et périls.


----------



## damien.thg (1 Mars 2022)

En fait j'ai trouvé la solution pour mon mac, il faut ajouté la touche fn en plus du shift+cmd+.

Mais ça ne marchait toujours pas sur l'iMac avec un clavier bluetooth. Bref, je suis passé par Onyx dont j'avais oublié l'existence.

J'ai bien trouvé un dossier caché lié à Minecraft dont on avait fait l'installation sur mon mac dans son compte. Je l'ai donc supprimé sans inquiétude.

Résolu donc, merci à vous.


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Mars 2022)

Bicus a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pour afficher les fichiers cachés dans le *Finder* (ceux dont le nom commence par un point, ou ceux masqués par le système pour éviter que l'utilisateur ne casse tout en les voyant ;-)), on peut utiliser le raccourci clavier composé des deux touches :
> *cmd .*
> ...


génial, je ne connaissais pas ce raccourci, c'est top


----------

